
Ask HN: How to niche down an app development company? - softwareqrafter
I&#x27;ve seen the advantaged of niching down in other companies (Like web design for restaurants, so you can systematise your offerings and build a more scalable service business), but I&#x27;m struggling to find a niche for mobile apps. How would one find a niche that could result in 5 - 10 clients a year, for projects that would at least bring in $10k?
======
brad0
TBH I don't really think there's a market in mobile apps. They're expensive
and most groups don't see the need for an app.

If you find a group that _needs_ an app then you've got your niche. Anything
that requires daily interaction or that needs to use the unique features of a
phone/tablet

